

Google Nest - yuvadam
http://google-nest.org/

======
davidu
This is extremely well done. It's _almost_ believable.

~~~
binxbolling
I'm embarrassed to admit how long into reading this it took me to clue in...

 _edit: nevermind; if I didn 't have to check WhoIs data then I'm apparently
ahead of the curve._

~~~
sghi
I have to agree... took me until the Bee to realize...

The first two were almost believable!

------
choult
A little digging suggests it's a prank being pulled by the Peng Collective[1]
- "Paul von Ribbeck", to whom the domain is registered, is a previous nomme de
guerre of Jean Peters.

[1] [http://www.peng-collective.net](http://www.peng-collective.net)

------
PaulKeeble
I was so close to buying a nest when they released ones compatible with my
system. Then Google bought them a few days afterwards and I couldn't be less
interested now. Its just one of those things, I do what I can to hide from
Google now, the last thing I want them having dominion of is precisely when I
am in and out of my house.

------
BigTuna
I can see Bee as a real product in some form or fashion in 10-15 years, and I
think Bye is a great idea.

------
crabasa
This is certainly fake based on the whois information:

[http://pir.org/domains/org-domain/?domain=google-
nest.org&su...](http://pir.org/domains/org-domain/?domain=google-
nest.org&submitted=results#domain_form)

------
hauget
Is this a very bad joke?

Domain seems to be registered to a Paul Von Ribbeck with a gmail address, not
a google address... makes me doubt its authenticity. A quick google search of
Ribbeck brings up this: [http://re-publica.de/user/1008/event/1](http://re-
publica.de/user/1008/event/1)

"Dr. Paul von Ribbeck considers himself both pro-tech and a digital protection
evangelist. He is guided by his unwavering belief in the possibility of
technology to solve the problems created by civilization. With a MSc from Yale
University and a PhD from Stanford University in information security, he is
now leading a team of 50 developers, mathematicians, lawyers and designers to
build up the first global digital data insurance within the home of Google
Nest."

THIS IS JUST WEIRD AND AWKWARD. DISCUSS.

~~~
computer
It's fake-- domain registered at eNom, hosted at namecheaphosting.com.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Someone's gonna get sued for trademark violations.

~~~
vonnik
They already received their C&D from Google, or the German equivalent in any
case. It was very gently worded.

~~~
vonnik
Here's the letter: [https://imgur.com/Km8tYbH](https://imgur.com/Km8tYbH)

------
tckr
Google states that they are not affiliated:
[https://twitter.com/GoogleDE/status/464025743685476357](https://twitter.com/GoogleDE/status/464025743685476357)

------
pestaa
Absolutely no idea what this does or why should I bother clicking the sign in
button.

~~~
Zikes
It's satire.

------
joshdance
Well done fake. Maybe satire?

------
rkwasny
Nice try to get my data Not this time ...

------
judk
Flagged for impersonation without disclaimer.

The product ideas are very nice ones though.

------
VikingCoder
Particularly lousy name for satire, since Google is acquiring Nest.

[https://investor.google.com/releases/2014/0113.html](https://investor.google.com/releases/2014/0113.html)

~~~
judk
That was intentional, in the web page.

